# Would YOU take castor oil at 41 weeks?



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

I've heard all the negative. I've heard all the positive. So let's see numers on here.

Normally, I wouldn't consider such a thing- but I'm in pure misery. I now have infinite sympathy for arthritic elderly women. My hips pop and are sore as I walk- constantly.

When I get out of bed, it feels like my pubic bones are made of toothpicks and my son's head is the size and weight of a bowling ball rested on them, and that they're going to SNAP IN HALF at any given moment. I'M MISERABLE. I want to cry most of the day. I'm a wimp, I realize this.

Getting desperate at this point...desperate enough for castor oil.

Or not. Would YOU take castor oil at 41 weeks?

This baby has got to come out, people...if natural induction methods do not work, I'm seriously considering having the midwife break my water. Again, something else I would have never considered, until now.

-Caitrin


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

I wouldn't but I don't remember being THAT uncomfortable. I believe babies come out when they are ready and we shouldn't try and get them out any earlier.

I hope its soon for you mama!


----------



## Haselnuss (Sep 20, 2008)

Not at 41 weeks. I'd try it as a last resort before being pushed into a hospital induction, that's it -
my 1st was born at 43 weeks, my 2nd at 41w3d - but it always seemed true that "the darkest hour was just before dawn". I'm guessing, since you feel that desperate, you don't have long to wait.


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

I used it because I had to at 11 days over due and low amniotic fluid. It was my last chance before my midwife would have turned me over to a dr for pitocin!
It worked pretty standard for me. Contrax started about 2 hrs after eating it with scrambled eggs.
Baby was born after just 3 hrs of labor.

I did all the other natural stuff-nipple stimulation (had contrax but not consistent), sex, and walking everywhere.

Castor oil was pretty mild for me even though others had bad experiences with it. I say try it if you are at the end of your rope.


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

I haven't heard the negative...unless its the whole "baby will come when its ready" thing.

I took castor oil at 41 weeks because I was trying to induce in every way possible before going to the hospital for an induction due to pre-eclampsia.

It didn't do anything except give me some major diahrrea. My cervix was totally hard and closed, so I was fighting a bit of an uphill battle I guess. Milena really was not ready, but I was sick and needed her to be born.

Taking the castor oil itself was really no big deal. I thought it would be totally disgusting somehow from the way people talked about it. It tasted like chapstick melted to me. No flavor, just oil. And I didn't really mind "cleaning" myself out prior to pushing a baby out.

Again, I don't know the negatives, but I'd say it would be fine to give it a try before doing something like breaking the water. I'd be scared of PROM if you break the waters and nothing starts happening. Castor oil seems way less "invasive."

XOXO
B


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

You sound so miserable right now














This is so hard for you, and i don't think you're a wimp, at all.







Making it to 40 weeks is hard enough, making it past 40 weeks can be agonizing, especially when you're so uncomfortable and in pain. I'm so sorry that this last bit of pregnancy is being so hard on your poor body.

I would not take castor oil in your situation. I did, actually, do castor oil with my second dd, because my water broke and I wasn't contracting, ten hours later. So, having gone through a castor oil labor, I can tell you that it was the most intense pain in my life and that I prefer the 25 hour labor I had with my first dd to the three hour labor I had with my second. Those contractions were like getting hit by a freight train, with no time to assimilate them, you know?

Obviously, this is your decision, and you have to do what is best for you and for your family







Hopefully, you won't have much longer to decide


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Also, just wanted to add, you have to take two doses to actually go into labor; one dose will just...um...clean you out. It's the second one that gets the contractions going. My mw had me take the doses four hours apart.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I took two doses (I cannot believe I was able to do it a second time!) and the baby still came when she was ready. I was just about 42 weeks when I tried it and she came a few days later with no signs of labor until a five hours before she was born. I don't think it is worth it, imo. Just relax and save yourself the ick factor.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

No one but you can decide how much pain and discomfort you can handle.

i did castor oil twice to no effect and I'm actually glad it didn't work. I found the whole ordeal exhausting enough without having to go through labour afterwards.

Hang on as long as you can.

I would only use it as an absolute last resort. Even then, i think they come when they're ready.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't and didn't. I'm not comfortable with castor oil short of true medical reason for induction. It has seemed to increase mec in some situations. Might not. Might.

Babies come when ready.









Have you tried chiro? Or a massage?

-Angela


----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

I wouldn't...but since you are so miserable, you might consider getting your membranes stripped. Much gentler and will work if your body is ready.


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

As you can read for yourself there are many different reactions to castor oil. I don't think it's a black and white issue, but depends on the individual and their situation.
For me it worked well and saved me from the hospital, others it didn't work out so well.
You might look at how your other labors went and use that as a guide. Some people have said the the castor oil just intensified their past labor "style" for lack of a better term.
Good luck with what ever you decide!


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

No way. Not even at a last resort at 42+ weeks.

I'd worry about me getting dehydrated or the baby having meconium. I have been terribly uncomfortable at the end of pregnancy - to the point where I couldn't stand for 5 minutes. My kids were born at 41 and 42 weeks - and the 42 weeker included pitocin. But, from all I've read, I do not feel castor oil is a safe option. As it was, both my kids had meconium and had to be rushed off to the nursery. Thank goodness they were fine. But I'm not about to do anything that will increase my risks.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

no.

i would do chiro, acupuncture, etc.... to get you ready. Maybe you are so uncomfortable you are unable to relax and let labor come?

the baby knows how to be born, your body knows how to listen.

why risk inducing and the baby not be ready?


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

I would try it - as a last resort only!

I felt just like you when I was pregnant with my DD. I ached all over. I couldn't get comfortable sitting, standing, sleeping, etc. My feet, ankles, and legs were terribly swollen and I had terrible carpal tunnel syndrom (I couldn't feel my fingers most of the day). I tried every other natural induction method, besides caster oil. None of them worked. DD came when she was cooked - at exactly 41 weeks.

Hang in there Mama, you don't have much farther to go!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I did at 41 weeks. I think it made my labor harder than it would have been, `but it was fine.


----------



## Silverhawke (Jun 22, 2003)

Have you talked to your midwife about your discomfort? Midwifery care is mother centered, but it is still a collaborative effort. There might be some real indication why she wouldnt want you to go there. I fully sympathize with you being so uncomfortable, it is so difficult to be SO uncomfortable and SO anxious to meet your baby at the same time. Hang in there mama, your baby WILL come out.


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

I wouldn't. Ditto the suggestions of acupuncture, massage, chiro, first, with the discussion with your midwife. Definitely don't do castor oil without talking to your midwife about it first. Like someone else said, she might have insight into your situation we don't about why it's a good or bad idea.

I know you are in a lot of pain and discomfort now. I hear the desperation in your post. (((hugs))), but a lot of that pain and discomfort is either not going to disappear immediately after birth, or be replaced by other pains and discomforts and if you can just stick it out until your body and baby are ready, I think you will find the benefit is worth it.

In my personal experience, most people I know who have used castor oil have found it totally ineffective and sometimes really unpleasant (gut cramping along with the diarrhea), plus there's the risk of dehydration, so it just would never be my first go to natural induction route. I wouldn't want to put myself through that for nothing.

good luck!!


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tallulahma* 
why risk inducing and the baby not be ready?

Because it's just so hard







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celticqueen* 
Because it's just so hard







:

I know it is hard.







*props up celticqueen's feet for a foot massage*

I will tell you this....I don't know a single mama who regretted waiting for their baby after the baby was born. You will be holding your baby soon. I promise!

ETA: I would look into the chiropractor for your discomforts. The only relatively pain-free pregnancy was my last one, and I had faithfully visited the chiro throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I know it is hard.







*props up celticqueen's feet for a foot massage*

I will tell you this....I don't know a single mama who regretted waiting for their baby after the baby was born. You will be holding your baby soon. I promise!

ETA: I would look into the chiropractor for your discomforts. The only relatively pain-free pregnancy was my last one, and I had faithfully visited the chiro throughout the pregnancy.

Thank you, Tanya- I appreciate it.

Well I've been seeing a chiro for a couple months now every week so I'm getting frequent adjustments. It really doesn't help that I have bad scoliosis and a crooked pelvis- everything's just a mess down there, I really should just consider surgery after the baby's born, it's ridiculous the amount of pain I have after the baby drops.

Guess we'll see. Decided no on the castor oil for now. Thanks for all the advice ladies.

-Caitrin


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Feel free to pm. Ds was 43 weeks 5 days. I feel very certain that he had good reason for being so late and would have had significant trouble if kicked out early.

-Angela


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

: I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable! I can't imagine being in that much discomfort and ALSO having diarrhea. Have you tried EPO? I'm trying to remember, when I was overdue with DS#1 the m/w recommended EPO caps orally -- one in AM and one in PM? I think? -- and one cap vaginally at bedtime. It's supposed to ripen the cervix...


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I didn't try it and I wouldn't try it. I am a firm believer in natural birth. My babies were born at 42w 1d and 43w. Have you tried acupuncture? That seems to work very well. I have a friend who is an acupuncturist and says that her success rate for women going into labor shortly after a session with her is like 80%.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haselnuss* 
Not at 41 weeks. I'd try it as a last resort before being pushed into a hospital induction, that's it -

Exactly this.

ETA: I had an awesome castor-oil induced delivery at 42 weeks on the nose. She was my unexpected UC, the labor was so easy!


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
I didn't try it and I wouldn't try it. I am a firm believer in natural birth. My babies were born at 42w 1d and 43w. Have you tried acupuncture? That seems to work very well. I have a friend who is an acupuncturist and says that her success rate for women going into labor shortly after a session with her is like 80%.

I'm also a believer in natural birth which is why I did castor oil. Because I was 11 days overdue my midwife had to have me go into labor that night, otherwise because of her liability insurance she would have had to refer me to a hospital with drs I had never met and put on pitocin or worse!
I tried everything I knew of and that the mw suggested.
I'd certainly say my birth was still natural, castor oil is not drugs after all.

So each person has to look at her own situation and decide based on her own issues.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnR33* 
I'm also a believer in natural birth which is why I did castor oil. Because I was 11 days overdue my midwife had to have me go into labor that night, otherwise because of her liability insurance she would have had to refer me to a hospital with drs I had never met and put on pitocin or worse!
I tried everything I knew of and that the mw suggested.
I'd certainly say my birth was still natural, castor oil is not drugs after all.

So each person has to look at her own situation and decide based on her own issues.









Indeed.

I feel very lucky to live in an area with lots of choices in midwives. Personally I would never settle for a midwife with those rules.

But none of ours here have liability insurance.

-Angela


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

hang in there mama! i've seen the 41wk mark come and go in both of my pregnancies. it seems like you'll never give birth, but i can assure you, you WILL give birth, and soon!!!







we never tried any induction methods, natural or otherwise, and both of my dds came when they were good and ready. you've just got a comfy uterus!


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Ugh, yes I did this with my first. It was DISGUSTING. I'll never do it again. It did nothing to promote labor.


----------



## moderngal (Jun 7, 2006)

I did. And I'd do it again, too.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I've tried it before. I would say I wouldn't try it again or recommend it because it didn't work for me.

FWIW, I don't believe that castor oil increases chances of baby passing mec. Women often take castor oil when past their due dates, and babies often pass mec. after their due dates, labor augmentation or not. The two are simply coincidental.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I personally wouldn't. I was 41 weeks when I finally went into natural labor.


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

I really thought about it with DD. I was 41 weeks and so miserable. I didn't want to go anywhere to buy some so I asked my MIL for some and she sent a bottle over- it was 10 years old- so I threw it out. I went into labor later that day. So- I lucked out there- but I was stupid enough to eat an entire bottle of oregano to try to start labor- all that did was make me not able to eat spagetti sauce for a long time- actually this time has not yet come to an end.

Enjoy your last remaining days- I know it is easier said than done. You are definitely close to the end.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

I tried all of the 'natural' things - sex, walking (miles and miles) and Castor oil at 41 weeks. None of it worked and the Castor oil tasted like meted chap stick. Not to mention it was like a scene from _Dumb and Dumber_ (I hope you know which scene I'm talking about).

I was also ridiculously miserable. My bones were rubbing and popping, I had to wear a brace at 35+ weeks, the Anemia and Sciatica was killing me. I also knew he was ready and had daily ultrasounds.

Come to think of it, I think it was my midwife who recommended it.

He finally came when ready, though - 41 weeks, 4 days.

Sorry for popping in here. I saw it on the main board and wanted to give my 2 cents


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

I would have tried castor oil if Tamas had gone far enough past his due date and the pitocin was looming.

As others have said.. only you can decide if you're uncomfortable enough to try it.. it has worked like a charm for some people, and did nothing for others.

Good luck! I hope you get to hold your baby soon!!


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

No


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I would not take castor oil. If I were experiencing the pains your feeling I'd put myself on bedrest.


----------

